# counter strike 1.6 freezing in vista



## bapunsatya (Jul 18, 2009)

counter strike 1.6 running smoothly in vista but now when i try to connect to a server it freezes at verifying and downloading resources

need immediate assistance 

go go go ..................


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you try running the game as administrator? Is a firewall or antivirus blocking it's connect to the internet?


----------

